# Quelltext in Lotto



## java86 (20. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,
ich schaffe es nicht den Quelltext ohne das es Fehler gibt zu programmieren. Woran diese Fehler liegen erkenne ich nicht. Bei meinem  ersten Fehler bei A="Geben Sie ihren "+j+"ten Tipp ab kommt die Nachricht incompatible types required: lotto.Auswertung und found:java.lang.String.
Der Zweite Fehler bei A="Sie haben+Z.getRes etc. lautet die selbe Nachricht wie beim ersten Fehler nur noch `;`expected.
Fehler 3 ist wieder incompatible types und required: lotto.Toto found: java.lang.String. Der Fehler 4 ist connot find symbol symbol: method sort(java.lang.String) location: class java.util.Arrays. Fehler 5 ist incompatible types required: lotto.Toto found: java.lang.String und array required but java.lang.String found.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich vezweifle an diesen Fehlermeldungen.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


```
package lotto;

import java.awt.Component;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class Lotto3 extends javax.swing.JDialog {
    private int i;
    private String j;


    /** Creates new form Lotto3 */
    public Lotto3(java.awt.Frame parent, boolean modal) {
        super(parent, modal);
        initComponents();
    }

    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    @SuppressWarnings("unchecked")
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                          
    private void initComponents() {

        P1 = new javax.swing.JOptionPane();
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);

        P1.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                P1MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jButton1.setText("Start");
        jButton1.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jButton1MouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(67, 67, 67)
                        .addComponent(P1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(158, 158, 158)
                        .addComponent(jButton1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 110, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)))
                .addContainerGap(71, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(40, 40, 40)
                .addComponent(P1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(67, 67, 67)
                .addComponent(jButton1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 33, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addContainerGap(70, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );

        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                        


        public void paintIcon(Component c, Graphics g, int x, int y) {
            throw new UnsupportedOperationException("Not supported yet.");
        }

        public int getIconWidth() {
            throw new UnsupportedOperationException("Not supported yet.");
        }

        public int getIconHeight() {
            throw new UnsupportedOperationException("Not supported yet.");
        }
    Icon ic=new ImageIcon ("C:\\Lotto.jpg");
    private void P1MouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {                                
    String res,b,m,n;
    String []Zahlen;
    int j = 0;
    int n1=Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane.showInputDialog(P1,"Geben Sie die Gesamtzahl der Kugeln an!","Gesamtanzahl der Kugeln",
            P1.INFORMATION_MESSAGE));
    Zahlen=new String[n1];
    Arrays.fill(Zahlen,"");
    int m1=Integer.parseInt(P1.showInputDialog(P1,"Geben Sie die Gesamtzahl der gezogenen Kugeln an!","Gesamtanzahl der gezogenen Kugeln",
            P1.INFORMATION_MESSAGE));
    Z=new Toto(n1,m1);
        int[] tipp = new int[m1];
    for (int i=0; i<m1; i++){
    int i=i+1;
    A="Geben Sie ihren"+j+"ten Tipp ab!";
    b=(String)P1.showInputDialog(P1,A,"Wäheln Sie",P1.PLAIN_MESSAGE,ic,Zahlen,Zahlen[0]);

        P1.showMessageDialog(P1,"Wählen Sie nocheinmal!");}
    
    A="Sie haben"+Z.getRes()"Richtig!";
    int k=Integer.parseInt(P1.showInputDialog(P1,A, "Tippen!",P1.INFORMATION_MESSAGE));
    tipp[i]=k;

    A= new Auswertung (n1,m1);
    Z="Es wurden gezogen";
    Arrays.sort(A.getPrice());
    for (int i=0, i, i<m1, i++);{
    Z=Z+""+A.getPrice()[i];
    }
    P1.showMessageDialog(P1,Z,"Ziehungsergebnis",P1.PLAIN_MESSAGE);

A="Sie haben"+Z.getRes()+"Richtige";
P1.showMessageDialog(P1,A,"Glückwunsch",P1.PLAIN_MESSAGE);
    }                               

    private void jButton1MouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {                                      
        // TODO add your handling code here:
    }                                     

    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                Lotto3 dialog = new Lotto3(new javax.swing.JFrame(), true);
                dialog.addWindowListener(new java.awt.event.WindowAdapter() {
                    public void windowClosing(java.awt.event.WindowEvent e) {
                        System.exit(0);
                    }
                });
                dialog.setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    Toto Z;
    Auswertung A;
    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JOptionPane P1;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    // End of variables declaration                   

}
```


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Mrz 2010)

A="Geben Sie ihren"+j+"ten Tipp ab!";

du hast ein Objekt vom Typ Auswertung und versucht dort einen String rein zu schreiben

A="Sie haben"+Z.getRes()"Richtig!";

fehlt ein + Zeichen.

 A="Sie haben"+Z.getRes() + "Richtig!";


----------



## java86 (22. Mrz 2010)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab gemerkt das ich ganz schön viele Flüchtigkeitsfehler gemacht habe z.B das mit dem + ich habe den Lotto Quelltext nocheinmal überarbeitet. Jetzt habe ich wenigstens nur noch 4 Fehler. Der Erste Fehler ist den ich nicht verstehe j=i+1; ich habe doch das j oben mit int deklariert? Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung incompatible types required: int[] und found: int. Der Zweite Fehler ist bei for(int i=0;i<m;i++) kommt die Meldung i is already defined in jButton 1MouseClicked aber ich weis nicht genau ob ich das einfach umbennen kann. Der Dritte Fehler ist bei Ziehungsauswertung da erscheint connot find symbol symbol:class Ziehungsauswertung und location: class lotto.Lotto4.Der Vierte Fehler ist A="Sie haben"+Z.getRes()+ da erscheint als Fehlermeldung cannot find symbol Symbol: method getRes() location:class java.lang.String.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe im Vorraus!!! 
	
	
	
	





```
private void jButton1MouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {                                      
    String res, T,A,s,b;
    String[]Zahlen;
    int[]tipp;
    int[]j;
    Icon ic=new ImageIcon("C:\\Lotto.jpg");


    int n=Integer.parseInt(P1.showInputDialog
            (P1,"Geben Sie die Gesamzahl der Kugeln an!","Gesamtzahl der Kugeln!",
            P1.INFORMATION_MESSAGE));
    int m=Integer.parseInt(P1.showInputDialog
            (P1,"Geben Sie die Gesamtzahl der gezogenen Kugeln an!","Gesamtzahl der gezogenen Kugeln",
            P1.INFORMATION_MESSAGE));
    tipp=new int[m];
    for(int i=0;i<m; i++){
        j=i+1;
        T="Geben Sie Ihren"+j+"ten Tipp ab!";
        b=(String)P1.showInputDialog(P1,T."Wählen Sie",P1.PLAIN_MESSAGE,Zahlen,Zahlen[0]);
        P1.showInputDialog(P1,"Wählen Sie nochmal!");
        i=i-1;

        int k=Integer.parseInt(P1.showInputDialog
                (P1,T,"Tippen Sie!",P1.INFORMATION_MESSAGE));
        tipp[i]=k;

        L=new Toto(n,m);
        s="Es wurde gezogen";
        Arrays.sort(L.getPrice());
        for(int i=0;i<m;i++){
        s=s+""+L.getPrice()[i];

        P1.showMessageDialog(P1,s,"Ziehungsergebnis",P1.PLAIN_MESSAGE,ic);
        Z=new Ziehungsauswertung(tipp,L.getPrice());
        A="Sie haben"+Z.getRes()+"Richtig";
        P1.showMessageDialog(P1,A,"Glückwunsch",P1.PLAIN_MESSAGE,ic);
        }
    }

    }                                     

    private void P1MouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {                                
        // TODO add your handling code here:
    }                               

    /**
    * @param args the command line arguments
    */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new Lotto4().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
Toto T;
Auswertung Z;
    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JOptionPane P1;
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    // End of variables declaration
```


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Mrz 2010)

java86 hat gesagt.:


> Der Erste Fehler ist den ich nicht verstehe j=i+1; ich habe doch das j oben mit int deklariert?


Dein j ist ein int-Array! :arrow: j[INDEX] = ....


> Der Zweite Fehler ist bei for(int i=0;i<m;i++) kommt die Meldung i is already defined in jButton 1MouseClicked aber ich weis nicht genau ob ich das einfach umbennen kann.


Klar, die Schleifenvariable kannst du nennen wie du magst, gewöhnlich nimmt man nach i dann einfach :arrow: (j),k,...


----------

